# Megabass Big Gabot Giveaway!



## Jim (May 30, 2020)

I'm feeling generous today and would like to giveaway a Megabass Big Gabot Hollow Body Frog to one lucky reader of TinBoats.net You know the Megabass name, you know the quality, and you know the pain your wallet feels when you buy anything branded Megabass. :LOL2: 

Sexy looking right? Will it work or is it an overpriced useless lure? I have no idea, I purchased two with the intent of fishing one and giving one away. I will circle back after I use it and let you know that it either catches fish or that I lost it on a fish, snag, or some other typical way I lose lures. :LOL2: 




Rules
1, Reply with "IN" below
2, Optional - Humor me and read my article on the Megabass Big Gabot here: https://www.tinboats.net/megabass-big-gabot/

I will use Random.org like I typically do. This is open to forum members and Facebook followers as well. Giveaway ends on 6/14/2020.


----------



## Frankenfish (May 30, 2020)

IN
Never fished a hollow-body top water, but your review got me itching to fish one when the crappie bit dies down here in Kansas. I think the cutout to provide a "pop" under the jaw is pretty nice, but I'm a bass fishing newb.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 30, 2020)

In


----------



## smoke33 (May 30, 2020)

In


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lap202 (May 30, 2020)

IN

The 14th is my birthday, hoping for some birthday luck.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder_Dan (May 31, 2020)

In


----------



## muzikman (May 31, 2020)

IN

Looks interesting!


----------



## JL8Jeff (Jun 1, 2020)

IN

I love the topwater action we get on the river later in the season.


----------



## freimer (Jun 1, 2020)

In


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnbt (Jun 1, 2020)

IN


----------



## jrjr12 (Jun 3, 2020)

In


----------



## Demos10 (Jun 3, 2020)

In


----------



## AquaKing (Jun 6, 2020)

IN


----------



## Demos10 (Jun 9, 2020)

IN


----------



## handyandy (Jun 11, 2020)

IN


----------



## Jim (Jun 16, 2020)

Random.org picked Frankenfish as the winner! =D> 

Frankenfish, 
Pm me your info so I can send out the lure. :beer:


----------



## Frankenfish (Jun 17, 2020)

Thank you, I'm pumped! 
PM Sent!


----------

